# Best Beer



## Pistolpete (Jul 30, 2011)

Im leaving for college in two weeks!! Sadly, after what was a great ibs summer, my tummy started bugging me. When my stomach is "good" I can tolerate a few beers, but I was wondering what the easiest beer on the stomach would be. I have ibs-a.Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately beer by it's nature tends to be problematic for IBS from the carbonation, alcohol, and from the carbs (you could try one of the lower carb lower calorie beers but they still have the carbonation and alcohol)


----------

